# Does anyone use natural dewormer for their dogs and cats?



## Jellybelly (Jun 12, 2019)

I am looking to try and get away from the harsh dewormers and go more of a natural route but wonder how effective they are. What do you all use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I've been thinking about it but haven't yet.


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Following.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I never had good luck with any natural dewormers. Sorry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Land of Havilah parasite formula is used for many different creatures with success, including dogs and cats : ) 
https://landofhavilahfarm.com/loh/


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I use pumpkin seeds for my Pyrs. My Aussie won't touch them though.


----------

